# Ice Road Truckers - Season 3 (Alaska)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as a heads up.... Ice Road Truckers season three premieres on May 31st. Only Hugh Rowland and Alex Debogorski are returning for this season.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Darn,I guess we can't see Drew quit another job or continue his non stop whining or Rick break another 18 wheeler. <lol>
I'll be setting my DVR to record the season.
Thanks Mark !


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I'll be setting my DVR to record the season.
> Thanks Mark !


All ready set here!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

All set here too.Looks like Rick will be back too.He is listed in the credits.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

They also have a Marathon of the first two seasons starting on 5/30 at 1:00PM CST.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

"HDG" said:


> Created a DishPASS timer a while ago... I'm ready. As soon as I see the first new episode pop up on the EPG, I'll capture it as a replacement timer.


Season Opener popped up in my EPG ... timer created. Yeah, Rick and Drew were two of my favorites. Oh well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Those two were the best drivers for sure .. I'd kinda like to see a couple of the young guns from the first season. Those 20-somethings seemed to have a better head than either Rick or Drew.

Either way, I'll be there. I've liked watching this series even though they keep getting run off of the roads they work on :lol:


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Alaska now. I wonder if they got kicked out of the last location as well. I like the show, but it would be nice if they could stay in one place for more than one season.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

woohoo! load up! I'm there!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Alaska now. *I wonder if they got kicked out of the last location as well.* I like the show, but it would be nice if they could stay in one place for more than one season.


If that's the case, then they've been kicked out of two locations so far. I think their main complaints were that one season made it look more dangerous than it was, and the other drew (no pun intended) too much attention.


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

For one shining moment I thought that Rick was going to be absent this season but I should have known better. He's an idiot. However, I'm all set to record it because of Alex and Hugh.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone want to do a live chat for this season's premiere?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> All set here too.Looks like Rick will be back too.He is listed in the credits.





techdimwit said:


> For one shining moment I thought that Rick was going to be absent this season but I should have known better. He's an idiot. However, I'm all set to record it because of Alex and Hugh.


Rick is not listed on the website as one of the truckers .. But yes, he is listed in the description of the show. Here are the truckers for this year:

http://www.history.com/content/iceroadtruckers-season-three/meet-the-truckers


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Other than Alex and Hugh, I don't know anything about the other Truckers.




But for some reason, I'll pay more attention when Lisa's driving.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Didn't one of them get pretty sick about the 1/2 way point of last season ?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Doug.Rick wasn't one of my favorites in the show.He was a bit too whiney for me.He reminds me of someone I unfortunatly know.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Didn't one of them get pretty sick about the 1/2 way point of last season ?


That was Alex .. It was sad to see him have to leave the show midway through last year, but it's good to see him back.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

He seemed like a real worker.Yes,it's will be good to see him behind the wheel again.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Wasn't Rick the one whos Truck was always in the shop?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

yup,and he almost got into a fight when the boss chased him out oif the yard last season.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

HDG said:


> If that's the case, then they've been kicked out of two locations so far. I think their main complaints were that one season *made it look more dangerous than it was*, and the other drew (no pun intended) too much attention.


Then people are going to scream this season. The road has already been featured on several other shows and except for parts that are over water, is really a very heavily traveled road, similar to I-95 from what the other shows have said. IIRC, the show with the guy about everything Alaska said there are towns along the way and he road with a wrecker driver who went out year round pulling semis back onto the road.



spartanstew said:


> Other than Alex and Hugh, I don't know anything about the other Truckers.
> 
> But for some reason, I'll pay more attention when Lisa's driving.


And she was not even in the first episode. 

Glad to see that Alex is OK and back. He is one of the few that makes any sense on a consistent basis.

Hugh reminds me of a pig, I think last season's having him haul trucks of %$^( was really fitting as he really seems full of it. 

Drew and Rick provided comedy, a quitter and a complainer. Everyone has worked with meatballs like that, unfortunately, but I think they were there to liven up the otherwise pretty serious situations.

Can't remember the clown's name this season, the "vet who is looking for a war" and was thinking "what war was he in 30 years ago?" Not any that I can remember, but if he has wanted one so bad, why didn't he re-up? I guess he has been added to the cast as another jackass braggart (ala Hugh)?

Was very surprised that the whole episode seemed to center so much on Jessee, must not have had a great deal of interesting stuff to work with?

Also, I find it interesting that there is a "recap" of episode one. Whats up with that? Its not like they don't rerun the episode 75 times, so why the "recap"? Saw they are doing the same think on the African show as well. Even cheaper programming by History channel?


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> yup,and he almost got into a fight when the boss chased him out oif the yard last season.


That was so funny, being chased off by a log-wielding boss. 

Without him, though, who will keep the mechanics busy repairing trucks that are needlessly trashed?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I was not so impressed with the first episode.I will give it a few more weeks.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess I enjoyed it. It helps that there were familiar faces mixed in with new ones. The new location may be the result of Thom trying to find a balance that won't get his production company thrown out of the area. No reason not to watch.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I was not so impressed with the first episode.I will give it a few more weeks.


I never really enjoyed the first episode from the past 2 seasons as well. It's more of introductions and the formal BS. I'm pretty sure it will improve..


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I never really enjoyed the first episode from the past 2 seasons as well. It's more of introductions and the formal BS. I'm pretty sure it will improve..


+1


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw the first episode as "introducing the road" more than anything else, and the perils of that road.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I never really enjoyed the first episode from the past 2 seasons as well. It's more of introductions and the formal BS. I'm pretty sure it will improve..


I hope so.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I hope so.


+1
Sure don't remember the previous seasons starting off this slowly (and painfully.)


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to give it another week or two.I'm not giving up on it yet.


----------



## awdpaul (Nov 28, 2007)

First one was definitely a little slow and boring. Second one was much better, but still slower than the previous seasons. The "dangers" are over played. I don't mind some of that, since I imagine normally just driving trucks isn't wild times... but it seems like previous seasons the natural drama carried the show much more than this year.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder what that roller coaster hill actually looks like in the daytime without it being distorted by the cameras ? It does look nasty though !


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll admit, I'm hooked on the season, no matter how bad it gets. I just wish they'd back off a bit on the drama. It's exotic enough without all the hoopla. Brrrrrr....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Funny how Hugh the Polar Bear had more trouble with the driving tests than Alex. Go figure.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Funny how Hugh the Polar Bear had more trouble with the driving tests than Alex. Go figure.


Ain't that the truth!? I guess it helps to live in Yellowknife full time. It sorta hones your driving skills a bit more than in the balmier south.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Funny how Hugh the Polar Bear had more trouble with the driving tests than Alex. Go figure.


I don't know if thats true. The tester pop one of Hughs front tires and she said he did the right thing. Alex took off out of the parking lot and drove though X amount of grass.

Lisa is not the normal looking truck driver 

And the danger thing is really getting old. Do we need to hear about it every 5 minutes.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I wonder what that roller coaster hill actually looks like in the daytime without it being distorted by the cameras ? It does look nasty though !


Its the lens. On the other show that featured Bear whats-his-name, they went out with the wrecker guy and it was really interesting how he pulled guys back onto the road year round on that highway. They had some shots of the road and there was not a section that was like the "roller-coaster" hills that IRT has invented for this show. The producers should have to flash "*Fraud Alert*" on the screen each time they start their rant about the "world's most dangerous hills" (am thinking that none of those clowns has ever been to any real snowy mountains, say the Alps, not some hills.)



Christopher Gould said:


> And the danger thing is really getting old. Do we need to hear about it every 5 minutes.


Am watching this series for a few more episodes, but if they don't cut the melodrama, the series link for this show will go bye-bye. Was talking to neighbors and they expressed the same thing, IRT seems to have lost interesting things and they are trying to over-hype nothings to make up for it. If the show was more of a documentary like season 1, would be more interesting, to me.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know about you guys, but this week, I got annoyed by the "false" potential of the accident to tide us over the commercial break. (Sigh) I think they are trying to overhype the danger and have the vulture portion of the audience stay tuned.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> I don't know about you guys, but this week, I got annoyed by the "false" potential of the accident to tide us over the commercial break. (Sigh) I think they are trying to overhype the danger and have the vulture portion of the audience stay tuned.


This show is getting more contrived and artificial every week. The graphics of the disasters, the constant mugging to the camera by the cast (particularly the Paris Hilton wannabe, who seems to not be very bright), the wild exaggerations made on the danger of areas, etc. are making this show pretty unwatchable to me as well.

This seems to be the trend though, shows that start off good are going this route, i.e. Deadliest Catch is dong the same thing, and others are now doing it from the start (think the hokey "magic bullet" and "white powder" on Whale Wars.)

Killed off the series record on this show, enough is enough.  Was good while it lasted, though.


----------



## awdpaul (Nov 28, 2007)

This season is pretty cheesy, but it seems the last couple of shows it settled down a little. The first couple I thought were insane where every inch of the road they went over how dangerous it was.

Though they will are absolutely over the top with the drama.



> his seems to be the trend though, shows that start off good are going this route, i.e. Deadliest Catch is dong the same thing, and others are now doing it from the start (think the hokey "magic bullet" and "white powder" on Whale Wars.)


I can't speak for the others, but although Deadliest Catch is dramatic with all of the Captain health issues, it doesn't seem insanely over of the top like this show. I dunno about anyone else, but I definitely still enjoy DC and I think it's the best of the bunch of these I've seen on TV.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm tired of the show.
It stinks on ice (pun intended) this year. :nono:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

MIKE0616 said:


> (particularly the Paris Hilton wannabe, who seems to not be very bright),


I was wondering when someone was going to finally get around to the only reason I am still watching.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

armophob said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to finally get around to the only reason I am still watching.




Am thinking that she is more of a rather homely version of "Kelly Bundy" from the old "Married with Children" series. To the guys who are isolated in Alaska, she may look good, but to anyone in this metro, we see hundreds or thousands a day that make you wonder if she prefers Ken-L-Ration or Alpo. hehehe

Seriously, by the time I quit watching the show, was wondering just what the producers were thinking when they started doing the heavy promos of her. Wasn't Hugh enough to prove some of the people who drive aren't very bright? Reminds me of the losers that they had in the previous seasons (the guy who kept quitting) and the one who kept tearing up and wrecking everything in sight.

May tune in finale, as am hoping that young guy whose Dad drives up there (Tim?), Jack, and Alex did good.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heh heh heh....


Spoiler



Hugh got owned by the long arm of the law. 3 points!


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Heh heh heh....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Awwright! I got something to look forward to when I watch tonight! Thanks for the "spoiler".


----------

